# how's her conformation?



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my 15 week old puppy, Lucy. What do you think of her?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Very small photos, but I love her rear angulation, her shoulder, her bone, her head, her topline, she looks just wonderful. Proportions seem just right, angles just right, tail maybe could be longer but she is a beaut! You should be proud to own her! Is she a working prospect? Will you show her in the German shows to get rated? What are her lines?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

The best thing about her is her temperment. She's awesome- confident, tolerant and as easygoing as they come. Nothing rattles her.
I'm so ignorant I don't know how to answer the question about her lines, so I'll give you the info from her papers. Her dam is Contessa Vom Kraftwerk and her sire is Boris Van Kraftwerk. I met both these dogs and they are wonderful. Their parents are working Schutzund dogs. Does that help? I have a three generation pedigree if you need more names- again, sorry for my ignorance. 
My plan for her is to take obedience as far as we can. I need to learn all about the German shows- I want to join a breed club but am just a little out in the middle of nowhere- I drive 90 minutes for puppy class once a week. But I do feel like she has potential, and I want to take it as far as we can.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Huh, tried to look them up in the GSD pedigree database but can't find either the sire nor dam.







But I guess this means she's a Kraftwerk dog! She looks like a beaut and I hope she is everything you want from a dog.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

My breeder got the pair directly from Kraftwerk. 
I will look up the names further back and see what I can learn.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhhhh gotcha! Interesting! Keep us posted on her progress and get some better photos up.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Contessa's parents
Cruger the Boom Vom Kraftwerk
Maika Vom Thielenhof

Boris's parents

Rabauke Vom Braunschweiger Wappen
Hanni Vom Guzzi-Stall


Looks like everybody in the pedigree is titled. I really don't understand what it all means but it can't be a bad thing, right?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ou have a SUPER puppy! Very good bloodlines, intelligent, healthy. Strong bones on her-- beautiful girl. I love her head and expression!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I really don't understand what it all means but it can't be a bad thing, right?


Unless you find your pup a full time job, it'll be a bad thing.... but in a very good way.







You are going to have your hands FULL! She has great potential, that's for sure. Consider schutzhund, please?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The above photos don't do squat for justice. I saw a larger version of the last posted photo, and my goodness- the bone and the paws are amazing. If her ability will be anything like her structure, she'll be a heck of a dog.

And yes, schutzhund.







Please?


----------



## lars0997 (Oct 9, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> Unless you find your pup a full time job, it'll be a bad thing....


I'm going to have to disagree with this one. A well bred working lines GSD can be perfectly happy in an active pet home.

Not discounting Schutzhund.... we have two dogs that we are training in schutzhund, but I don't think that people should be spreading that a working lines dog can't be happy in an active pet home. When I was looking for a companion GSD, I was looking for a working line GSD, because I feel that they are the closest to what a GSD should be. We just fell into Schutzhund with them. I have two and they are both balanced and would be happy in active pet homes.

Now a lazy pet home with no leadership.... then a cat or fish is in order.

Very cute pup.

Mandy


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I'm going to have to disagree with this one. A well bred working lines GSD can be perfectly happy in an active pet home.


Joke, Mandy.







Those with high energy dogs that NEED to learn and be active will lament that they "drive us crazy," but we all know we wouldn't give them up for anything! I wish mine had more in him... except when he's having a nuts day, then it's the opposite.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Took some new ones of her- she's changing so fast! Heres a link Lucy 5 months


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

She just keeps getting better. Can you be convinced to take her to a schutzhund club to see what she's got?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I've done it, and am now hopelessly addicted to it. She's doing quite well, and having a blast. The trainer likes her a whole lot and tells me she'll have no trouble going to SchH3 if we want to.
I took your advice.








Thanks for getting us started.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wooo!









And if anything ever happens that you can't keep her, you know where to find me....


----------

